# Libre vs Open



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

An interesting comparison between the two sides of the forked OpenOffice suite.



> Behind the scenes, however, the Document Foundation and its volunteers have been hard at work, cleaning up the code, fixing bugs, and adding features. The new version 3.5 includes more than 30,000 code changes-- making it, in the Document Foundation's words, "the best free office suite ever." Based on my tests, that claim might actually be true -- but price isn't everything.


https://www.infoworld.com/d/applica...e-best-office-killer-yet-187534?source=footer

Incidentally, it seems like an ideal opportunity to ask which side of the fork people think is worth supporting. At present I'm still hanging onto the old version from before the split, but for my own use I really need to chose one, and for recommendation reasons even more so.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well up until now I've been pretty happy with Open but I think I'll give Libre a try. Thanks..:up:


----------

